
Open Terraria Rewrite - egordorichev
Hello! 
I&#x27;m a creator of open-source Terraria rewrite in Java. Our project grows and  already supports modding. Here is a simple example, that allows player switch to Ghost mode using &#x27;g&#x27; key:<p><pre><code>    public void onLoad() {
        ModAPI.addKeyBinding(Input.KEY_G, new Callable() {
            public void call() {
                enabled = !enabled;
                ModAPI.getPlayer().setGhostMode(enabled);
            }
        });
    }
</code></pre>
Full code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;egordorichev&#x2F;LastTryMods&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;GhostMod&#x2F;src&#x2F;org&#x2F;egordorichev&#x2F;ghostmod&#x2F;GhostMod.java
Here is the repository: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;egordorichev&#x2F;LastTry<p>If any one is interested, please, join me!
Thanks, George.
======
egordorichev
Also, we are looking for developers.

